# Gaining Residency in Dubai - 2013 Updates?



## SmileyGuy (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi ALL

Me and my wife are planning to relocate from London to live in Dubai end
of the year.

I have read LOTS of info on gaining permanent residency in Dubai and 
am still confused?

What is the BEST option for us?

Money is not an issue, do we go down the route of purchasing property
OR setting up a business to gain residency in Dubai.

If we set up a business in Dubai to gain residency how does this work
and what are the BEST options?

Thank You

SK


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Glad you have read a lot... 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...i/119649-cheapest-way-get-residence-visa.html 

Jusr to help ya out a bit.


----------



## SmileyGuy (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks, will take a look!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Just to add that there is no such thing as permanent residency here...


----------



## SmileyGuy (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks I understand that...


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

SmileyGuy said:


> Thanks I understand that...


You did ask about it in your first post.


----------

